
Show HN: User screenshare videos with WebRTC - michaelstewart
http://www.plot.io/
======
arnaudbud
Added to RTC News: [http://www.rtc.news/posts/xrSeZ5Tp7ssdejPNm/user-
screenshare...](http://www.rtc.news/posts/xrSeZ5Tp7ssdejPNm/user-screenshare-
videos-with-webrtc-plot-io)

~~~
michaelstewart
Thanks Arnaud!

------
ramatevish
Good to see some of the cooler features of WebRTC getting leveraged – There
are only so many apps that need video conferencing.

~~~
patrickrogers
Thanks. Soon Chrome for Android will be supported!

------
rdl
Does anyone have a KVM/console server which does WebRTC (or even better, HTML5
of screen elements)?

------
zakarum009
Loving the product demo. Easy and clear to use instructions even for non tech-
savvy users.

~~~
michaelstewart
Thanks!

------
dzhiurgis
Do you need any plugins for this? Demo did not load for me. Might be corporate
firewall.

~~~
michaelstewart
No, you don't need any plugins. The WebRTC part of the demo only works in
Chrome, Firefox and Opera. The product still works in all browsers it just
doesn't offer the option for screen recording.

Maybe try refreshing the demo page?
[http://www.plot.io/product/](http://www.plot.io/product/)

~~~
dzhiurgis
After entering my email, weren't I supposed to receive my screen recording?

~~~
michaelstewart
We will be adding that as part of the product demo page but at the moment it
just shows what your customers will experience. So currently, we receive those
videos ourselves.

In the actual product, the end users don't receive a copy of the videos.

